# Not a Lake Mary fishing report (pic heavy)



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Since I went through the ice at Lake Mary yesterday with my twin and FlyFishingLover I decided that this report would not be a fishing report. You will not see any pictures of fish in this report. You will not hear any techniques, numbers, sizes, or species. I will tell you that the weather was fantastic, the scenery was beautiful, and the company was pretty hard to beat.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how bad was it when ya went through? I've gone through the ice out duck hunting with no waders on and that wasn't fun at all. went right up just below my chest.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow...maybe there is still hope for you and your brother! Hopefully, you are starting to learn that you don't have to post a report every time you go fishing! More posts like this would really be nice!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> how bad was it when ya went through? I've gone through the ice out duck hunting with no waders on and that wasn't fun at all. went right up just below my chest.


 Almost to my waist. The ski boots sure do get heavy after a dunking in the drink. Parts of the boots froze and were diffiult to adjust. The "ski mode" and "walk mode" in my ski boots was messed up for a bit.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

That sucks. Bet it was a cold ski ride back to the car. Did you guys get to fish at all before this happened?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh come on mods, PBH's was jsut the same and went to the General Fishing section.
What gives? There is some relevance to fishing in the report.



Pavlik said:


> That sucks. Bet it was a cold ski ride back to the car. Did you guys get to fish at all before this happened?


No blew through the ice within a minute of standing on it.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

The pictures of you guyz on that early ice sent chills up my spine, my fear of walking on ice ( over deep water) is one of my most deepest fears. -)O(- OTH the sking at the top of BCC was great this weekend....saw tracks heading from the "elbow" to lake Mary..thought it might have been you two/three. I still stick to winter streams, that ice thing just freaks me out....glad you made it.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Oh come on mods, PBH's was jsut the same ...


am I under your skin?

I enjoyed this post. There are some people that you can bank on -- including you and your brother. You threw us all a curve, which was a nice change of pace. Congratulations.

I honestly feel that at some point you guys will move on to a different stage -- get away from the whole "numbers" thing and find that there is more joy to fishing than "report posting" after the trip.

Nice pics. Be safe.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

stevo1 said:


> The pictures of you guyz on that early ice sent chills up my spine, my fear of walking on ice ( over deep water) is one of my most deepest fears. -)O(- OTH the sking at the top of BCC was great this weekend....saw tracks heading from the "elbow" to lake Mary..thought it might have been you two/three. I still stick to winter streams, that ice thing just freaks me out....glad you made it.


I did break the trail on Saturday up to Lake Mary. Luckily the overnight snow on Saturday was broken by someone else on Sunday. It sure is easier to not have to break trail.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

PBH said:


> am I under your skin?
> I enjoyed this post. There are some people that you can bank on -- including you and your brother. You threw us all a curve, which was a nice change of pace. Congratulations.
> I honestly feel that at some point you guys will move on to a different stage -- get away from the whole "numbers" thing and find that there is more joy to fishing than "report posting" after the trip.
> 
> Nice pics. Be safe.


Not the least bit under my skin. All I was wondering was why this got moved to the Miscellaneous section when it was the same report as yours is all. I guess ice conditions/attempts are not general fishing. Did the mods miss that ice auger sticking out of the pack? Luckily I didn't drop that thing in the water. That would have sucked big time.

To this day I do not see an issue with being a "numbers angler" as you put it. What is wrong with that PBH? I go out there and judge my success based on the numbers. If the numbers are lower then I need to change the tactics I used and try to take in what factors changed and where I need to adapt to meet those changes.

I don't know where you get the idea that my joy for fishing is just in "report posting". I really go out there to get away from life, fight the fish, and eat the tasty finned creatures. But all in all I don't need to justify my reasons for fishing to you anymore as I have already justified it to myself.


----------



## #18Fan (Jan 3, 2012)

Ahh there jealous. How cute.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

That's scary be careful out there! Look for 3 inches at least haha especially in the back country!! I don't want to lose - fishing pal!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I like there fishing reports and photos. I think they need to do a few trips to the boulder mountains this winter to show us what all the hype is.


----------

